# Brief Intro



## petesbrew (21/2/13)

Membership is very relaxed. No fees, not official format. Just a bunch of home brewers that meet each month alternating between pizza shops in North Rocks and Baulkham Hills and sharing our home brewed creations. We have brewers of all levels from kit + kilo to commercial.

We meet on the last Tues of each month, so the next catch up is next week at the North Rocks Gourmet Pizza shop (Lawndale Ave) at 7:30pm Tues 26th of Feb.


----------



## mkstalen (12/11/13)

Hey there.. Much happen with this group?

I'm in Pennant Hills so interested in hearing about some local brewers and maybe doing some swaps etc.


----------



## petesbrew (11/12/13)

Sorry I missed this Steinberg, We just had our last meeting in November, & we'll probably have a pizza night in Jan or Feb.
Look us up on facebook for a better response. Lol


----------



## mkstalen (11/12/13)

Think I found the fb page (Would be better as a group?) . But was pretty quiet there too. Couldn't make the last meet as I've got commitments on Tuesday nights. 

Sent from my Samsung S3 using Tapatalk.


----------

